# Travel across Spain



## RUDELLA (Nov 26, 2009)

wish to travel across spain from Santander to malaga via salamanca, caceres will this route be ok Mid Feb


----------



## brockley (Mar 6, 2009)

I've done it that time of year going through France via San Sebastian. Apart from the expected poorer weather in the Pyrenees, it was fine and you should miss all that from Santander. 

Can't account for unseasonal weather though, seen mud slides in April! We went down the E5 skirting Madrid. The only problem we encountered was a Spanish army convoy which decided to cross over the road right in front of us causing us to break hard. They were obviously late for their siesta as they pulled into a Venta, we had to wait for every vehicle to pull across in front of us before getting on our way.


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

Done that route several times in December and January - never a problem. Although the weather does seem to be a bit extreme all over at the moment. We're going down in January, so keeping our fingers crossed


----------

